# Matrix reloaded



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

What a pile of shit

I've never been so dissapointed with a film - can't believe that the makers of the Matrix managed to so completely fuck up the sequel.

Awful


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Just got back after seeing it...was not expecting great things after reading several reviews in the Broadsheets....

Couldn't believe how they ended it with ' to be concluded' :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Interesting to see the first negatives views about this film.

I haven't seen it yet....but all the other people in the forum posted very positive views.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I loved it.

I think people who did not like it should stick to Arnie films or summat. This was a kick arse film. Nowt wrong with the ending either.

P.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I think people who did not like it should stick to Arnie films or summat. This was a kick arse film


Did you find the original Matrix a bit 'challenging' then - bit too much plot ;D

If you like a film that has special effects for the sake of it - tediously long fight scenes that start for no reason and no plot to speak of (sounds like a Jon Woo film) then you will love the Matrix Reloaded.

*W A N K *


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey taxi driver man - its you who missed the plot not me ;D Matrix Reloaded had did have a plot - it was just over your head


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

plot -

Show Agent Smith
Zion
Love Scene (ooh Trinity naked : )
Fight
Go see Oracle
Fight (bigger)
Chase around building and find chinese bloke
Car chase... add in lots of slow sequences etc
Enter the core (or summit)
Meet bloke spouting crap
Big explosion
and i think that was it...

I'm sure if i read the Sun and followed Beckhams every move i'd have loved it


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> plot -
> 
> Show Agent Smith
> Zion
> ...


No cameo appearance from Robbie Cnuting Williams to lift the proceedings then? Â


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> plot -
> 
> Show Agent Smith
> Zion
> ...


 :


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> :


 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> 8)


Shame there isn't the option of Â a Smiley wearing a *very* gay black coat James... 

..or _is_ Â there?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

the coat is not gay.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oh yes it is.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

It's really close to being a sherwani.. I don't think it looks gay at all. I have a couple of sherwani's myself - ok they are not SO fitted at the top but the idea is kind of the same.

P.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The black coat is great for women wearing only stockings and suspenders and flashing themselves! ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

I thought it was a good film....seen it twice now....

The fight scene with agent smith was an all time classic.


----------



## petrolhead (May 26, 2002)

_The fight scene with agent smith was an all time classic_

Yo are joking.

Very very silly.

This film completely lost the plot very early on.

Director must have thought lets milk the bullet time photography and Jacky Chan Kung Fu sequences.

The underlying storey was flawed as though the director/producer were suffering insomnia.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

how was it flawed?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> how was it flawed?


Well they made it didn't they - thats a flaw in anyones judgement


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Yep saw it last night on DVD 1st one much better


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Well they made it didn't they - thats a flaw in anyones judgement Â


ok you hated this film WAY more than I liked it.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I didn't hate it - i was just really dissapointed with it - the Matrix was a superb film - one of my favourites and the Matrix 2 just pales in comparison.

Each to their own though


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I didn't hate it - i was just really dissapointed with it - the Matrix was a superb film - one of my favourites and the Matrix 2 just pales in comparison.
> 
> Each to their own though Â


But isn't this standard with any film sequels?

The first movie is great, and innovative and sells a lot. Each sequel is getting worse...till they stop making them as they don't make any more money.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

No - Empire Strikes Back was a far better film than Starwars & Return of the Jedi


----------



## petrolhead (May 26, 2002)

> But isn't this standard with any film sequels?
> 
> The first movie is great, and innovative and sells a lot. Each sequel is getting worse...till they stop making them as they don't make any more money.


No Aliens was better than Alien


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> No - Empire Strikes Back was a far better film than Starwars & Return of the Jedi


My friend was telling me that the middle film in a trio is always the worst. Empire strikes back CLEARLY blows that argument out of the water. One of my all time favourite films. Finding out your dad is the modern day equivelant of Saddam must have been quite a bitch


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I saw it thursday. Up until the sequence with Smith <amazing sequence I thought>, I was bored with it, & ready to leave. From then on I got more into the film, but on several occaisons it felt like they were dragging the film out. I almost suspect they are making a single, 3hr film into two 2hr films, thus the padding...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I almost suspect they are making a single, 3hr film into two 2hr films, thus the padding...


Don't forget there will be a sequel. So it could be more like 3 two hour films! ;D


----------

